# The Art and Science of Handling Retrievers with Dave Rorem DVD



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I would like a review of this set of DVD's and would like the pros and cons of it. I'm in the market for it so if it's a good set let me know or if someone has it lying around a guy could view or would like to sell pretty cheap i'm buying lol...


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

TANK said:


> I would like a review of this set of DVD's and would like the pros and cons of it. I'm in the market for it so if it's a good set let me know or if someone has it lying around a guy could view or would like to sell pretty cheap i'm buying lol...


 
Pros = excellent material

Cons = $99


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Pros: Great material on HANDLING (it's not on training)
Cons: None not even price (better yet if can get used through RTF at a good price)
RECOMMEND HIGHLY


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

I've watched mine about a dozen times. Might be able to soke up all the info if I watch it a dozen more. Awesome video. Hope I can go to a seminar some day.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Very useful. I watched mine this past Friday night before a HT and I believe it helped me. For sure recommend getting to the seminar in person. Really helps cement all the info together and provides a chance for Q & A with Mr. Rorem who is very helpful and knowledgable.

As far as price...well how bad do you want to win? $99 is small potatoes in perspective of what we spend on this sport.


----------



## CDK (Jan 12, 2008)

I highly reccommend them, I use to be very nervous when running and this video really helped my confidence as a handler.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info keep it coming. So this tape is not an average training tape that teaches back to pile and baseball and so on.It's just info on what you can expect to see when handling dogs in tests?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

No actual dog training at all on it. It helps you learn to handle a dog, not what to expect to see a dog do. Basicly how your actions and behaviors as a handler can influence a dogs performance. And how to utlize your equipment to the best help your dog.


----------

